# Gaining weight, with the push of shakes.



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, so i'm going to start gaining alot more weight now.

Around 10.5 stone atm and wanna reach to about 12 13 stone. I know it doesn't seem realistic but if i push myself to it. I reacon i can do it.

Once there, i'll then go on a cut, as obviously it aint going to be lean Muscle.

But i'm stuck on a weight gain.

I have my eye on two different ones.

Prolab N Large 2

and

Peakbody Peakmass.

There are more servings in the Peakbody tub for the money, yet there are so many good reviews for prolab.

Can anyone direct me to the better one. Or even a totally different one, which is a good amount for money. Bare in mind im a student with no job atm so on a tight budget!

Cheers all!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

So let e get this right, you are going to gain all that weight from just shakes alone?

If so;

1 Prepare to spend a stupid amount of money on them as you be going through them extremely quick.

2 Prepare to spend the rest of your life working out in the gym to try and get a healthy body and semi normal look.

What i am trying to say is this.

Spend your money on quality food and train, sleep.

You'll get better results from that than drinking gallons of P-Shakes.

Oh and if you think that once you have put on 3-4 stone you'll go on a cut, you will be back down to 10.5 again. pointless.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

No mate, i never said that, Hence, i said with the push of shakes in the title.

Obviously, diet is the main thing. Workout. THe shakes will be taken 3-4 times a day though. Inbetween each meal!

And your last point i get yes i guess that is pointless.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Weight gainers are a very expensive option. You'd be far better off with more "real" food. It'll work out much cheaper.

Having said that they do have a place when eating large meals isn't practical.

The two you are looking at are full of maltodextrin which is basically sugar. These two are more expensive but they use oats and barley as a carb source. Much better in my opinion.

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=5969

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4271

If those two are out of your budget i'd personally consider making my own shakes out of protein powder, natural peanut butter and ready brek. Will work out much cheaper than buying a ready made weight gainer and be much better than the sugary crap your looking at buying now.

Wouldn't bother cutting at 13 stone. If you train hard and eat properly then 13 stone isn't that hard to get too.

Hope that helps. :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Jecko said:


> No mate, i never said that, Hence, i said with the push of shakes in the title.


Sorry couldn't quite understand what that meant.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I use the total gainer from myprotein and am getting good results.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.superfit.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-4kg-8-8lb-5.html

Quality weight gainer with oats, barley and not cheap sugars etc

Pretty cheap also


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

NOGutsNoGlory - Yeah i was looking at those two also. They are kinda expensive, by a lil bit. But i have heard so many good things about Mass Attack. And the reviews on Reflex seem to be high also.

LunaticSamurai - No problem ma'man. I didn't make it all that clear tbh. Sorry also!

WaxOnWaxOff - Cheers mate, will take a look. Whats the pricing like? I have ordered creatine from MP before and was decent stuff i must say. I know you have to pay for P&P though. Hence why i'm also looking over at discount-supplements, monstersupps or the like as it is, free delivery  .

Cheers all!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

My link above is mass attack but £5 cheaper inc free p+p mate


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

whats your diet going to be like mate?

whats your training going to be out of intrest.

weight gainers are all good, but to be fair i wouldnt worry to much on which 1 to get, they are all pretty much the same.

make sure you dont get 1 which is packed with suger like mamo2050 ?(think thats what its called)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> weight gainers are all good, but to be fair i wouldnt worry to much on which 1 to get, they are all pretty much the same.
> 
> make sure you dont get 1 which is packed with suger like mamo2050 ?(think thats what its called)


Are they?


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes G-Man saw that, didn't wanna double post though  Not sure if your allowed here etc.

Cheers for that 

I have been doing a split for the last god knows how many months. Been working out for around a year now. Made some progress from when i first started. Just going to bulk up a hell of a lot more now as college is almost round the corner  . Not that that really matters haha.

Monday = Chest

Tuesday = Back

Wednesday = Shoulders

Thursday = Biceps / Triceps

Then friday legs. Depending how i feel, else i'll go for a run.

Diet, atm it's pretty basic. But i'm going to try go for something like this.

Meal 1 (7 AM)

Mass Attack shake (or w.e shake i get)

Porridge

Meal 2 (9 AM)

Protein Bar

Meal 3 (12 Noon)

1 cup of brown rice, pasta etc.

2 cups of broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish (or tin of tuna)

Meal 4 (3 PM)

Mass Attack Shake

Protein Bar

Banana

Meal 5 (6 PM)

Whatever is cooked! By mum  usually steak, chicken etc wiuth veggies.

Meal 6 (8 PM)

Before bed, oats, or shake. HOwever i feel at the time really.

As you can see, that's still going to be so basic. And relying alot on bars and shakes. But, like i said still being in school and all. Morning. I don't get much time to do a massive breakfast so porridge and the shake will have to do. Glass of water, milk.

Break, again. NO time really. Especially now it's time to get things finished at school and normally end up having only 5 mins for break. So i'm going to order some good protein bars for then. Maybe these http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=7879 (they seem decent price).

Then, meal 3. It's not actually noon we get dinner. It's 1:15. I have been doing that the last few months and to me it's a good portion of meal and fills me up until after school.

After school i got more time, yet i'm not sure what to put there atm. So help appreciated. Else it'l be a shake and bar again. Alonside a banana or other fruit.

My mom then normally cooks steak, chicken, fish, anything really with veggies. Sometimes home made chips but they aren't all that fattening. I'm bulking anyways.

Well, that's about it, then before bed!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Are they?


well to be fair, if you read the back of a container of a weight gainer. and see the what you actuly get from it, such as protein, carbs ect ect

then think of how much the body will ACTULY absorb. there's not much in it to be fair.

if you get a really cheap and nasty 1, then yes you proberly wont get much out of it.

but they are normaly priced around £30 - £40 a tub. so if you look at it they are all pretty much the same.

except some say you will have a million grams of protein per spoon full which is we all no is rubbish.

so if you actuly looka and think how much will the body actuly use then imo they are all pretty much the same


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Monday = Chest

Tuesday = Back

Wednesday = Shoulders

Thursday = Biceps / Triceps

Then friday legs. Depending how i feel, else i'll go for a run.

legs are just as important than any other muscle group. make sure you train them properly for good rowth mate

Meal 1 (7 AM)

Mass Attack shake (or w.e shake i get)

Porridge

Meal 2 (9 AM)

Protein Bar bin the protein bars full of sugar have a can of tuna with 50g wm rice

Meal 3 (12 Noon)

1 cup of brown rice, pasta etc (50g).

2 cups of broccoli or any other desired vegetable

6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish (or tin of tuna)

Meal 4 (3 PM) is this before meal before you go gym

Mass Attack Shake

Protein Bar

Banana

Meal 5 (6 PM)

Whatever is cooked! By mum  usually steak, chicken etc wiuth veggies.

tut tut learn to cook mate :lol: but id have steak, boiled potaotes and spinach

Meal 6 (8 PM)

Before bed, oats, or shake. HOwever i feel at the time really. lose the oats, you dont want carbs before bed, just protein like peanut butter or cottage cheese


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

the best way to gain weight is to GOMAD

a gallon of milk a day

keep drinking until you reach desired weight, sorted


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> Monday = Chest
> 
> Tuesday = Back
> 
> ...


Agree with most of what Oliver has said there. His suggestion for meal two is much better than just a protein bar. Those particular protein bars aren't bad though. I use them for work. Only 5g of sugar per bar.

How about cooking stuff up the night before? That's what I do anyway.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

These are pretty nice bars and not bad ingredients for the price

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=7448


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> well to be fair, if you read the back of a container of a weight gainer. and see the what you actuly get from it, such as protein, carbs ect ect
> 
> then think of how much the body will ACTULY absorb. there's not much in it to be fair.
> 
> ...


No quite sure what your trying to say here though. I'm struggling today.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> These are pretty nice bars and not bad ingredients for the price
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=7448


They look bloody good! 40g of protein and less than a gram of sugar. :thumbup1:

A bit expensive but I might see if I can buy a couple of singles to try.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers for the idea on meal 2. I'll have the tuna and rice  . Like i said though, sometimes i get only 5 minutes to eat before next lesson. Sometimes i'll get 15. All depends if i try work my ass off in class, most the time, not :L.

Meal 4, yes it is before the gym. Well, it's a good hour or more before the gym. Meal 4 is pretty much as soon as i get home, Finish at 3. 30 min walk home. And i have that then.  .

And oioioi, i can cook thankyou very much. But my mom cooks for me and my dad at home, and her of course  . So i'm not going to say no to it  .

Steak 2nyt


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff - mate, whats the MP Total Gainer like? Seems decently priced thats the reason i'm looking. What flavour do you have, does it taste nice? Does it mix well, and when you say good results. What you mean by this..


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd rather have food than shakes.

I find a great way to increase calories and protein/carbs is to include an extra 2 tuna mayo sandwiches through the day.

2 tuna mayo butties will add an extra 800 calories a day, roughly and an extra 90g of protein and 80g of carbs roughly.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Mmmm, they sound so nice. I'ma be making those all day tomorrow now. 

And then the next day, and the next, and the next, and, well you get it


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Jecko said:


> WaxOnWaxOff - mate, whats the MP Total Gainer like? Seems decently priced thats the reason i'm looking. What flavour do you have, does it taste nice? Does it mix well, and when you say good results. What you mean by this..


I have only ever had the chocolate mint flavour and its quite nice, no complaints about the flavour. I usually use a blender and it turns into really thick milkshake, but if you dont have one get a shaker, otherwise it will get a bit stodgy.

By results I mean I am growing from it, I usually find it really hard to gain weigh but 3 of these a day I seem to be really putting on some good mass.

Iv had some other real nasty cheap weight gainers that are total ****e, says it has 1000g of carbs and protein, its bollocks and usually tastes like ****. I'm definatly sticking with the MP total gainer.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

Mp total gainer is the best weight gainer shake ive used, but ive not used many, i prefer to try and use whole foods

Id say dump the protein bars mate buy some eggs (3 quid for 30 in asda)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jecko said:


> Okay, so i'm going to start gaining alot more weight now.
> 
> Around 10.5 stone atm and wanna reach to about 12 13 stone. I know it doesn't seem realistic but if i push myself to it. I reacon i can do it.
> 
> ...


ok buddy im 15.7ston and i started out at 10stn so you have 7lb on me allready! lol if you eat good food you will not add that much fat.

mass shakes or whey is all a lot of cash if you aint working atm....... if i were in your boots id eat a lot of eggs as the are the best source of pro knowen to man and cheep! 6 in the a.m and 6 in the p.m would do you the world of good buddy turkey mince is also cheep! tastes good too! tins of salmon also good cheeper food that is good quality if i were you id have a post work out shake and maybe one more in the day tops and try to eat as much of the cheeper foods that i listed as you can. hope this helps buddy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jecko said:


> Mmmm, they sound so nice. I'ma be making those all day *tomorrow now. *
> 
> *And then the next day, and the next, and the next, and, well you get it*


sorry buddy i dnt get it?..... what will you do after that day? :whistling:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

If your 10.5 stone, 12 is p*ss easy to reach.

Last cycle I did before xmas when I was ill I was bang on 15 stone around 12-15%BF....im currently 14.2 with slightly less body fat. Just bang plenty steak and potatoes down you, get to your desired weight, then start moaning bout how you can't hit 15 stone, like a good BB should. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> If your 10.5 stone, 12 is p*ss easy to reach.
> 
> Last cycle I did before xmas when I was ill I was bang on 15 stone around 12-15%BF....im currently 14.2 with slightly less body fat. Just bang plenty steak and potatoes down you, get to your desired weight, then start moaning bout how you can't hit 15 stone, like a good BB should. :lol:


oh yea he is skint and steak and potato is what you tell him? may as well od on mass shakes too lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oh yea he is skint and steak and potato is what you tell him? may as well od on mass shakes too lol


lol a bag of potatoes aint exactly expensive, even cheaper if you grow it yourself!

steak aint either...ok he might have to settle for slightly less quality, but the protein/calorie figures should still be high?


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> turkey mince is also cheep! tastes good too!


does turkey mince just taste like normal turkey? Might try it :thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

testman said:


> does turkey mince just taste like normal turkey? Might try it :thumbup1:


Yeah.

I loved minced turkey. £1.80 for half a kilo at M/sons. So versatile.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Great great great! Cheers for everyone who is replying to this!

Thanks for the review/s on the Total Gainer. It really does seem like a good shake. Yeah, i'm not working yet, trying to look for a part time job etc but school work is getting heavy now. Well always has been just actually going to knuckle down to it now.

I do get money for helping my dad out, cut lawn, clean car, etc etc. And alot of time he will offer to pay for a tub of protein. As he did with my last lot. But being this, it's not going to just be one tub. I was planning on ordering 3-4  . Then again, if i order 2. I'm saving a couple of quid, i'll try work my way around my dad on that one 

The Egss sounds a good idea too, whats the best way to eat them? Omlettes? Scrambled? Also, on food prices they aren't really a proble tbh, as i am still at home, my mom cooks chicken, steak, fish etc etc. I make up tuna and mayo in a dish. PUt it fridge and make sandwiches outa it. Same with chicken, cook it night before.

Once again, cheers!


----------

